# The Psionicle, Part II



## GnomeWorks (Jan 18, 2002)

This is a continuation of *The Psionicle* from the old boards.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 22, 2002)

*The Adventure Continues...*

...As we left our heroes, they were wandering towards the grazing grounds of the horses of their village.  The cleric, Shardorn, had explained to them in some detail the burden that the donkey now carried, and had answered some of their questions.  During their conversation, a rider from the south sent by the Lesser Council of the area had wandered up in search of the group that had fought the Thri-Kreen at the village - them.

---

The party has now reached the horses.  As before, there are several of them, and two of them have saddlebags and saddles, while the rest have nothing on them.  

The cleric looks over the group. "Well now, my friends.  Let us take some of these horses and accompany this man, Nathan, back to the city south of here.  While we go, I can answer what remains of your questions."

She mounts a horse, jumping up nimbly on one of the horses with a saddle.

"Well?  Whatever you decide to do now, I shall follow and assist, for this is not my decision.  I was not given the staff - it is your burden, as students of psionics, not mine.  But whichever road you choose, I shall accompany you."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 22, 2002)

_"Well, I think we've already decided to reunite the parts of *the Psionicle* and use it to forward the cause of pschics everywhere. We certainly can't let it fall into evil hands. And since we can't really destroy it without destroying our powers, we haven't much of a choice. Perhaps a time will come when we have to make that decision, but until then, I think this is our best chance.

"Does anyone know how we're to find the other parts of the artifact? A place to go, a person to interrogate? I've no clue."_

Osius will decline riding a horse, begging off as being unskilled at riding.

_"I don't think those things look safe or reliable, but bring them along in case I get hungry."_


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 22, 2002)

Nathan looks again at Osius, eyes slightly widened in disbelief that he's discussing _eating_ a horse...


----------



## Jarval (Jan 23, 2002)

_Jansson walks over to the other saddled horse, and looks through the saddlebags.  He mounts the horse (somewhat unsurely, having ridden only rarely)._

"So, we head off to see the council then.  And I wouldn't worry about Osius, Nathan.  It'll take him a day or two to get that hungry"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 23, 2002)

Syld tries his best climbing on the horse, but having never ridden before he quickly notes he is unable to and decides to walk.

_"I don't think any of us knows a way to the Astral Plane, where the *Staff* would sound alarms when near the others, so we must guess I think. Anybody got a pet gem dragon, just by chance?"_


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 23, 2002)

*Nathan looks to Syld*

"Ah, no, I left mine in my other pants..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2002)

_"What?!?" Eating horse is ok, if you fix 'em right. Riding them then eating them, that's just cruel.

"I'm going to name mine_ 'Snack'_/"_


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 24, 2002)

*Nathan simply shakes his head again, then leaps (sort of; Nathan has no ranks in the Ride skill) back onto the horse he rose in on*

"Well, I'm sure there's better food where we're headed, so let's get going..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 24, 2002)

_As Osius trudges along beside his mounted companions, he says, "I vaguely remember one of the gems -- a topaz one perhaps? --  as being held by a member of the Greater Council. It's a long ways south from here, but it's a place to start, unless someone else has a better idea."_

Osius keeps an eye out for any game birds or victual-suitable varmits. His morningstar is on his belt, but his sling is out with a bullet loaded. No sense in eating horse if it can be avoided.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmm... sorry about the wait, guys, I was waiting for one of you to say, "We go south." I'll make sure to remember that when you talk about leaving, that you are actually doing that (and, of course, it may or may not be applied to other things later on... )

---

As you ride uncomfortably or walk with your snacks - err, mounts  - snow begins to fall lightly upon the vast plain.  All around you, the empty expanse of the fields shows to you just how small you are to the world.  You catch glimmers of movement in the snow - possibly rabbits or brain moles, searching for meals, or maybe something more sinister than that.

---

Around noon, Osius manages to spot a creature - a white rabbit, standing up and sniffing the crisp air.  He swings his sling and lets loose, and a stone suddenly connects with the rabbit's head.  It flops over, quite dead.  It is not a very big rabbit, but will serve for a decent meal, or two spare ones.  Osius recovers his rock.

---

The day passes by uneventfully, and you put several hours of plains behind you.  The shadow of the city can be seen from where you are, and it has stopped snowing.  The sun begins to set, and as it does, it comes out below the clouds and colors the snow a brilliant color, like the color of flame.

As you stop for a moment to regard this rarity of beauty in your cold world, a sudden chill passes over you for a moment.  Although its sharpness passes, it remains, almost as though something were present, but unseen.  

The sun sets - it is now night, the first of winter.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 25, 2002)

"Ah, Garanasseur at last! Well, let's get on in, and out of this bitter cold, eh?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 25, 2002)

_"C'mon Snack, let's go warm up."_

Osius leads his horse toward the city's walls.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 26, 2002)

As you approach the dark stone walls of Garanasseur, a torchflame appears slightly above and behind the wall.  A figure looks out at the group, and the light is extinguished.  There are the sounds of running, and yelling can be heard a few moments later.  The torchlight appears again.

As it does, the chill you received earlier comes again - and does not fade in its intensity.  A most unusual sound reaches your eyes, as though a thick harpstring was plucked very gently.

The sound fades, and as it does, it is replaced by another - an extremely high pitched whine that sounds as though it is on the very edge of your ranges of hearing.  As you turn about to seek the source of this sound, you can make out the shape of a two-footed, roughly reptilian creature.  You note that its weight must be great, as it sinks in the snow deeply - but there are no tracks anywhere around it, and the snow around it is unmarked, save for your prints and those of your mounts.  

The torchlight vanishes, and you can hear the sounds of hurried running, and you can hear distant calls for guards, running away from you.

The beast snarls, and snaps its jaws at you, revealing a mouth full of razor sharp teeth.  It whips its tail back and forth, and screams at you again.

---

Roll initiative.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 26, 2002)

_Jansson draws his sword, stepping forwards to attack the creature._ (+6 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg).

"Gods!  What on earth is this thing?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 26, 2002)

_"Why do these things always happen to me?"_

Syld uses his *Staff of Lesser Ectoplasm* to fire an ectoplasmic missile at the lizard.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

*The End of the Battle with the Ethereal Marauder*

Check the battle out in the OOC thread, here.

---

The creature's eyes begin to glaze over, and it falls back down into the snow.  As it does, the flaming colors of the sun dance over it, and the creature fades slowly into a dense, light gray fog, which then proceeds to dissappear from view.

Shardorn, who was about to get down from her mount, stays seated. "That, my friends," she says, "was an ethereal marauder.  They seek sustenance on this plane, and can shift between our plane and theirs at will.  As you can see, however, they are not very dangerous - at least to those who are prepared."

Now that the gray mist is gone, you can see the outline of the body of the beast, as though it had lain there undisturbed for many months.  You can see the remains of a skeleton, and there is no flesh or skin that can be seen.  However, what you do see is the remains of its last meal - bits of flesh and bone, with a few scraps of fur intermixed.  

As you examine the corpse, the sound of great mechanical workings splits through the crisp air.  The sound of a rusting gate opening can be heard, and a voice cries out to you, "Come on!  We're not going to leave the gate open for long, more beasts might enter.  Come!"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2002)

> *Shardorn, who was about to get down from her mount, stays seated. "That, my friends," she says, "was an ethereal marauder. They seek sustenance on this plane, and can shift between our plane and theirs at will. As you can see, however, they are not very dangerous - at least to those who are prepared."*




_Jansson goes over to the creature's remains and pokes at them with his sword._

"Well, it's a strange creature to be sure.  Do you think there's likely to be more of them?"



> the sound of great mechanical workings splits through the crisp air. The sound of a rusting gate opening can be heard, and a voice cries out to you, "Come on! We're not going to leave the gate open for long, more beasts might enter. Come!"




"Ah, there maybe more then.  Shall we head to Garanasseur?"

_Jansson mounts his horse again, waits until the others start moving, and rides towards the sound of the gates as a rear guard._


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2002)

_Osius makes sure his morningstar is clean and that Snack is well._

"This is probably a dumb question, but how will a gate keep an ethereal marauder out?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *"This is probably a dumb question, but how will a gate keep an ethereal marauder out?" *




While guiding her mount through the gate, Shardorn addresses your question.

"I do not know much about that.  However, it seems that objects and creatures here on this plane are vague, blurry objects on the ethereal.  They retain their hardness and tangibility there, though, so a gate or wall here works equally well on the ethereal."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 27, 2002)

_Osius stares blankly at Shardorn._

"Ok. Magic. Got it."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

"Ah, I get it now, lets hurry up then!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

*Enter Garanasseur...*

As you enter the city, the mechanical gates behind you close.  Purple- and steel-colored sparks fly as they do, and there seems to be an unusual resistance against the mechanical workings of the gate.  However, after a few moments, it closes shut with a resounding *clang*.

The city before you is a simple one.  Many of the buildings inside the walls are crammed together, and the roads between them are nothing more than dirt trails.  A clock tower lies in what seems to be the center of town.  Few folk walk the street, although there does seem to be a small crowd a little ways down the road on your left.

"That was good work back there," The man with the torchlight speaks to you, as he finishes closing the gate. "You took care of that critter right quick." He surveys the group. "Aye, Nathan is the only one of yer lot I reco'nize - I let 'im out 'round noon this mornin'." He stops, seeming to remember something. "Ah, yes - Nathan was sent to fetch a few who were fightin' some 'Kreens up north!  You'd be dem, then, wouldn't ye!"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 27, 2002)

_Nathan addresses the man with the torch_


"Aye, Thomas, this be them. Tell the Council I brought 'em back."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

Thomas looks surprised for a moment at Nathan's mention of the Council, then turns back to the gate.

"Kain, get your arse in gear!" He addresses one of the workmen. "Send a message to the Council: Nathan's back, an' he's got dem fighters from the north they wanted!"

The figure he was speaking to pulls out a piece of parchment, scribbles on it rapidly, rolls it up, and throws it to a man standing on a platform near a few horses that appear to be saved for this occassion.  He leaps down upon one of the horses and rides deep into the city, towards the clocktower.

Thomas turns back towards you. "Yer message should be there shortly.  Ye might want to be headin' there now, as they'll be expectin' ye short-like.  They're meetin' in the clocktower right now."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 27, 2002)

"I think we should find a room at an inn or ask this guard if theres a stable nearby, I certainly wouldn't like my things left unguarded on this donkey."

(When Sahgrim will manifest Conceal Thoughts as well and use his mask to look more like the villagers around him, although keeping his same attire.)

"Don't worry, its still me."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 27, 2002)

The guard looks surprised at Sahgrim for a moment, but then realizes that it is still him when he speaks. "There is an inn not too far from 'ere that I would recom'nd to any trav'ler - _The Ace of Diamonds_.  They haven't got th' best ale in town, but they have plenty of space and warm beds.  They might've a stable - never bothered to look, meself - but ye can leave yer mounts here at the gate, if ye like, free of charge."

In the distance, the clocktower resounds with the deep echoes of a drum four times.

Shardorn glances uneasily at the clocktower. "I don't like this.  We should be going there, and soon, if not now."

---

Sahgrim - you manage to manifest _Conceal Thoughts_, though it seems more difficult here than it was out on the plains.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *In the distance, the clocktower resounds with the deep echoes of a drum four times.
> 
> Shardorn glances uneasily at the clocktower. "I don't like this.  We should be going there, and soon, if not now."*




_Jansson is somewhat disturbed by Shardon's unease._

"Is everything allright?  We could make for the Council right now if you wish?"

_He turns his horse to look back at the gate, his own feeling of unease growing.  He stares carefully at the gate and surrounding area, looking for anything out of the ordinary.  He shifts his sword around to a handier position._

"I think we should move, and quickly.  I've got a bad feeling..."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 28, 2002)

_Osius leaves Snack at the gate and makes a mental note on the clocktower._

"Right. Last one there... will probably be me."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 28, 2002)

"Aye, let's get going..."

_Nathan clutches his quarterstaff as he glances about somewhat nervously_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2002)

The unnerving feeling fades slightly as you wander towards the clocktower, and lessens considerably the closer you get to it.

As you pass through the narrow street, a sign catches your eye - _The Ace of Diamonds_.  A few rickety steps lead up to a well-built wooden door, and the muffled sounds of laughter and conversation can be heard from outside.  Warm lights from inside spill from two small windows out onto the street.

---

The clocktower feels out of place somehow.  The city around it appears to be bustling with activity, but the tower seems to be above and beyond all such going-ons.  There is a serene turf, untouched by muddy feet or shoes, and appears to be well kept.  A small stone path leads up to a flight of stairs into the tower.  A few posts and a crossbar are positioned in a bare patch near the grass, and there are hoofprints in the packed dirt ground before it.  A lone horse stands there now, nervously pawing the ground lightly with its hoof.

At the top of the tower, a single window shines with light from the room just inside.  You can also hear the muffled sounds of raised voices, as though the Council above you is in a heated debate about something, although you can make nothing specific out.

Shardorn jumps off of her horse and leads it to the crossbar.  She then looks to the clocktower. "I think that we should go in, and quickly.  Leave the horses here-" She motions to the crossbar with her hand.  Shardorn then heads to the path, carefully avoiding the grassy circle around the tower, and begins to walk up the path towards the stairs.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2002)

_Jansson quickly dismounts and tethers his horse to the crossbar.  He follows after Shardorn to the tower, keeping his eyes and ears open for anything odd._









*OOC:*


 Listen +2, Spot +0.  Hmm, I think I know where my skill points will be going next level...


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2002)

_ Mumbling, "eavesdropper," to himself, Osius also skirts the grass makes for the stairs._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 29, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Jansson ... keeping his eyes and ears open for anything odd.*




Jansson can barely make out small sections of the conversation occuring in the upmost section of the tower.

_"...we must find them ... recover it ... good warriors ... give them ... special ... hunt them down..."_

There are several voices, but you cannot make distinctions between them very well or when they are talking.  You only know that there is a small group up there.

---

The stairs lead into an open doorway.  There is a small room at the base of the tower, and a long spiralling staircase twists its way towards the top of the building.  There is no door between inside the tower and the outside, but you can feel that it is considerably warmer inside the tower than it was outside.

The room at the base of the tower is bare, with only a few furnishings.  A single, wooden table is set next to the doorway, and three chairs are seated around it so as not to block the entry.  The only other feature is the staircase.

As you look around, a messenger comes running down the stairs.

"They are waiting for you.  Quickly, now - they do not like to be kept waiting.  It's the door at the top of the stairs; the only one, you can't miss it."

He then runs past you and rushes outside to his horse.  You can hear him ride away on a horse back to the gate.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 29, 2002)

Nathan begins ascending the spiral staircase.

"Well, what're you all waiting for? C'mon!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 29, 2002)

"Things just don't seem right, if you don't mind if they act strange, i'll be doing the talking..."

(Sorry for not being able to post much now, I've been having a horrible headache all day, probably from being on the computer so long )


----------



## Zhure (Jan 29, 2002)

_Osius takes a moment to make sure his simple clothes are as clean as a quick brushing can make them and follows Jannson upstairs toward the Council's chambers._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2002)

_Jansson bounds up the stairs after Shardorn._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2002)

As you near the top of the stairs, you can make out voices speaking.  They seem to be in debate about something.

_"Go on, Tristam.  Look for yourself.  They are already here."_ 

_"Hogwash!  I don't believe in such things."_

_"Then why are you afraid to open the door and look?"_

_"... ... ... argh!  Alright, I'll open the door!"_

The voices fade, and you can hear heavy footsteps come towards the door at the top of the stairs.  It swings inward, away from you, and you can see a dwarf standing there, looking over his shoulder at several seated individuals.

He turns to look out at the stairway, and you can see that he was prepared to laugh.  Instead, his eyes open widely.  He quickly recovers, however, and crosses broad arms across his wide frame.

"Well, hurry it up, then!  I want to leave as soon as possible."

A small voice speaks from inside the room. "You will leave in due time, Tristam.  You will be present while we give them their instructions and converse with them.  Perhaps you will learn something."

The dwarf snorts, but walks back into the room with heavy footsteps.  Shardorn enters the room cautiously.

"Welcome, Shardorn, cleric of Rashida." One of the voices speaks from the room.  

The walls of the room are draped in tapestries that constantly shift and change their colors, from blue to purple to grey, and back to blue.  

Six chairs are set in a semicircle around the door, each of a different color.  Seated in each one is an elderly member of the six prominent races of Idaklaa - a blue, a githyanki, a human, a halfling, an elf, and a normal goblin.  They are seated on chairs of amethyst, crystal, emerald, sapphire, topaz, and ruby.  The dwarf who met you in the doorway stands off to the right of the door.

The blue speaks to you, calling you each by name as you walk into the room.  When all five of you and the cleric have entered, the door closes by itself.

"Greetings, warriors.  We are the Council of Garanasseur.  This dwarf-" The blue points to the dwarf, "-is Tristam.  He is an ambassador of the Coldlands Territory, and the owner of a prominent weapons business.  His presence here will be explained shortly."

The githyanki now looks the group over. "You have journeyed long.  We received word from the peasants that came into the city a few hours ago, that there was a group that had resisted the Thri-Kreen menace and managed to hold them back whilst the villagers retreated."

The elf now speaks. "We have long had need for warriors willing to defend others at the cost of their own lives.  Although there are many fighters in the city, few are willing to make the trek northwards, into the Floodplains, that we require of them.  Although we could force them, a willing force is better than one that has been forced into combat."

The goblin speaks. "The Thri-Kreen menace is more dangerous than you have imagined thus far.  I imagine that many fell at the village while you held them off, and that you believe that that was the most difficult battle you have fought."

The halfling speaks. "The Thri-Kreen leader holds an artifact of immense power, assuming it finds it mates.  The artifact the leader holds is a crystal - one with but one impurity.  This gem is one of the artifacts that make up *The Psionicle*."

The human now speaks. "We are sure taht you have heard of *The Psionicle* prior to this.  Word from Ratheqar-" At mention of this name, Shardorn's head suddenly perks up, and a flash of anger passes her face, "-has it that you hold the *Staff of Ancient Penumbra*."

At this, Shardorn woefully nods her agreement with this statement, the anger suddenly gone from her face.

The Council members glance at each other, and you can sense that they are conveying thoughts to each other.  The human council member continues.

"Then it is as we have feared.  The Thri-Kreen leader has somehow become aware that we hold the *Staff*, and now seeks it to make itself more powerful.  We cannot allow this threat to exist any longer.  Their leader already has the crystal - once it has the *Staff*, there is no telling where it will stop."

The blue speaks to you again. "The Thri-Kreens live in deep underground caverns below the Floodplains.  They have constructed a network of tunnels that come very close to Garanasseur, and are merely a few minutes' walk away from the walls.  We want you-" He gazes intently into each of yours eyes, "-to hunt down this menace for us.  In exchange, we will give you equipment to assist you on your quest to construct *The Psionicle*."

The goblin picks up the lecture. "Yes, we are aware of your goals - and we support you.  We will allow you to retain the crystal once it is captured, but we want you to bring to us anything that the Thri-Kreen may have used to collect the information they have about *The Psionicle*.  Such information may help us find out how, when, and where the Thri-Kreen found out about it."

The dwarf interrupts. "Now, what does this have to do with me?  I must leave for Mechanicus soon."

The halfling glances at him. "We were coming to that." His gaze returns to you. "Tristam will give you equipment that you may find helpful in combating the Thri-Kreen.  Tristam, you know of what I speak."

"Yes, I do." The dwarf replies, and sighs. "Well, shall I take them to my shop now and present them with it?"

The halfling is about to reply, but the githyanki cuts him off. "No.  Not yet." She then turns to you. "Do you have any questions about what you must do?  You are to invade the Thri-Kreen encampments, and destroy their leader.  You must then take the crystal he has, and collect all information about *The Psionicle* as you can that you can find in his lair.  If you have any questions, ask them now - for there may be no time after now.  You shall set out tomorrow morning at dawn.  Tristam, you will present them with the weapon before they set out tomorrow."

The blue's gaze passes over you again. "Any questions?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The blue's gaze passes over you again. "Any questions?" *




"So you want us to walk into a 'Kreen nest, swipe an incredibly valuable and doubtless heavily guarded artifact, kill their pack leader, and walk out again?  I don't suppose you happen to have a head count for the number of 'kreen down there do you?"

_Jansson glowers at the blue._

"I am willing to risk my life for the good of the people of this town, but unless you know something we don't, what you are suggesting sounds like suicide to me!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"So you want us to walk into a 'Kreen nest, swipe an incredibly valuable and doubtless heavily guarded artifact, kill their pack leader, and walk out again?  I don't suppose you happen to have a head count for the number of 'kreen down there do you?"[/qb]*



*

He looks at you simply.

"Yes."

His look turns into that of one who is thinking. "It is difficult to say how many of them there are.  There are several dozen, at least.  However, the weapon we can provide you - although it may not work correctly all the time - may help to even the odds.  When you collect it from Tristam tomorrow, you will understand."




Jansson glowers at the blue.

"I am willing to risk my life for the good of the people of this town, but unless you know something we don't, what you are suggesting sounds like suicide to me!" 

Click to expand...



"You are not risking your life for just this town.  You are risking your life for the art of psionics.  That which makes you-" He points at you intently. "-what you are.  Without the construction of The Psionicle, everything and nearly everyone here will be destroyed, overcome by the forces of technology and magic.  

"This is by no means a requirement.  You may decline, if you so wish.  However, remember why you decided to put The Psionicle back together - to save yourselves, and those others who practice the art of psionics, from destruction.  There are few who can steel themselves against the will of the Staff that you hold, and that in combination with your feats so far make you the best candidates for combatting the Thri-Kreen.

"We can provide you with whatever psionic equipment you require, up to a certain point.  Our resources can only go so far.  Tristam may be able to spare a workman or two, to accompany and assist you.  Yes, the Thri-Kreen lair will be treacherous - but if you are cautious, you may be able to bypass most of them before they even notice you.  They are not creatures of the night, and their vision is poor to begin with.  The tunnels below the Floodplains are curved and twisted, with only one main cavern where they convene.  We may be able to provide you with a crude map of the first few hundred feet of their lair, but beyond that our knowledge is non-existant.  

"As stated before, this is not a requirement of you.  This is a choice that you, as a group, must make.  Eventually, you will require the crystal - and now, that requirement will serve two purposes: saving this city from the Thri-Kreen menace, as well as the surrounding villages and towns; and getting one step closer to completing The Psionicle.

"And yes - we are aware of things that you are not.  If it will help in your decision, I will tell you something that few are aware of."

He composes himself, gathering his thoughts.

"The Illithids are coming back, as you may already know.  They are around, lurking in the shadows.  But they are there, and that is all that matters.  They are still the power-hungry scum that they were before the fall of Penumbra, and they yearn to have the Staff back into their slimy grasp.  There are none that could withstand the force of the Illithids - no matter how few or how many of them there were.  The Psionicle will be able, however, to fight back their psionic capabilities and perhaps destroy them once and for all, before they enslave more."*


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 30, 2002)

> "The Illithids are coming back, as you may already know. They are around, lurking in the shadows. But they are there, and that is all that matters."




_At the mention of Illithids, Nathan's eyes narrow in anger and his grip tightens on his quarterstaff._



> "The Psionicle will be able, however, to fight back their psionic capabilities and perhaps destroy them once and for all, before they enslave more."




_A sort of grin breaks across Nathan's face..._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 30, 2002)

"I have a few questions myself to ask your excellancies, if I may speak."

(Sahgrim will wait for acknowledgement before speaking and will pause inbetween each question for an answer.)

"What is the powers of the gem this Thri-Kreen has, if it is such a powerful artifact, how can we combat it?"

"What are your intentions in this, why are you eager to help us create the Psionisicle?  

"You seem very powerful yourselves, why don't you handle this problem?"

"And my last question, earlier on, there was a power emanating from a (ooc-this?) clock tower, was it you or something we should know about?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 30, 2002)

> *A sort of grin breaks across Nathan's face...*




The blue looks at Nathan severely. "Do you find something amusing?  The Illithids are a very serious threat - nothing to be laughed at.  They may not be powerful now, but if they recover the *Staff*, and the other pieces of *The Psionicle*, then their power may be impossible to stop."

---



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"I have a few questions myself to ask your excellancies, if I may speak."
> 
> (Sahgrim will wait for acknowledgement before speaking and will pause inbetween each question for an answer.)[/qb]*



*

"Go on," The githyanki motions with her hand.




"What is the powers of the gem this Thri-Kreen has, if it is such a powerful artifact, how can we combat it?"

Click to expand...



"In and of itself, it is not very powerful.  It does give its wielder access to the discipline of Telepathy.  With more of the constituent artifacts of The Psionicle, however, the power of each individual artifact grows slightly."




"What are your intentions in this, why are you eager to help us create the Psionisicle?"

Click to expand...



"Are intentions are to ensure the survival of psionics, and its eventual dominion over magic and technology.  We do not wish to see the art of psionics falter more than it already has, or to see it fail utterly - which it will, if The Psionicle is not constructed."




"You seem very powerful yourselves, why don't you handle this problem?"

Click to expand...



"We cannot handle this problem because..." The githyanki stops and glances at her associates.  The goblin and the halfling nod at her, and she continues. "...our own abilities are beginning to waver.  Our powers are beginning to wane, and it is becoming more and more difficult to manifest our abilities.  Soon, it will be too difficult to manifest even the easiest talents.  You five, however, along with Shardorn, have proven that you are capable warriors, even without psionics.  We believe that you will be able to fight off this threat.

"Not only that, but the technology that has been brought here by Tristam, and others like him, has begun to encroach on our powers.  You may sense it, as well - it is slightly more difficult to manifest within the walls than normal.  That is because the ambassador here brought with him many items of a technological nature, which is impinging on the abilities of the mind."




"And my last question, earlier on, there was a power emanating from a (ooc-this?) clock tower, was it you or something we should know about?" 

Click to expand...











OOC:















OOC:


Yes, there is only one clock tower - it was definitely emanating from here.







"That was our searching of your minds, to see how much you already knew.  Unfortunately, we were not even able to penetrate the power you manifested earlier, which goes to show how weak our powers are becoming."

[edit - formatting]*


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Jan 30, 2002)

> The blue looks at Nathan severely. "Do you find something amusing? The Illithids are a very serious threat - nothing to be laughed at. They may not be powerful now, but if they recover the Staff, and the other pieces of The Psionicle, then their power may be impossible to stop."




_Nathan's gaze at the Blue intensifies, and his voice takes on a harsh tone._

"Oh, I know _all_ about the Illithid threat, sir, and nothing would please me more than to see them wiped from the World..."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 30, 2002)

_Jansson pauses a few moments to digest what he has just heard before speaking._

"I apologize for my outburst.  It seems that there is rather more to this matter than it first seemed.

"Can you tell us more about the weapon the ambassador brought with him?  And what other aid may you give us?  Are there any in the town who have any knowledge of the 'kreen tunnels?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 30, 2002)

"We're going to need some stuff, too. Not just money. We were equipping for a scouting mission, not an underground raid. I'm thinking about weaponry, lights and maps. Food! Yeah, food, too. But mostly lights or somesuch. I dunno if 'Kreen can see in the dark, but I can't."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 31, 2002)

> "Oh, I know all about the Illithid threat, sir, and nothing would please me more than to see them wiped from the World..."




"Indeed." The blue meets Nathan's gaze equally.  A momentary feeling of something seeping through your brain surprises you, but it quickly passes. "... You are not the only one who has lost loved ones to the Illithids.  It is good that you know the threat that they pose - that knowledge will serve you well in times of decision-making that will come ahead."

---



> "I apologize for my outburst. It seems that there is rather more to this matter than it first seemed."




"You are forgiven.  There is much to be seen here, and not all can be understood at first.  However, remember this - the balance of the world lies within this time, and we cannot allow psionics to fade from the world, or the balance will be lost."



> "Can you tell us more about the weapon the ambassador brought with him?..."




Tristam, who had appeared to have been sleeping against the wall, suddenly comes awake with a roar.

"Ah, yes!  I can tell you about my weapon.  Handcrafted by my own hands, it is, and you will find no equal in all the lands of the world.  You have never laid eyes on such a weapon, nor shall you ever again.  It is a technological weapon - and a most powerful one, at that!"

He comes up closely to Jansson. "We will discuss the rules concerning this weapon on the morrow, when I'm in a better mood and have had a few mugs of ale!"

He shoves past you and tromps down the stairs.  You can hear him muttering something as he marches away, but you cannot make out exactly what he is saying.

---



> "...And what other aid may you give us? Are there any in the town who have any knowledge of the 'kreen tunnels?"






> "We're going to need some stuff, too. Not just money. We were equipping for a scouting mission, not an underground raid. I'm thinking about weaponry, lights and maps. Food! Yeah, food, too. But mostly lights or somesuch. I dunno if 'Kreen can see in the dark, but I can't."




The githyanki looks to both Jansson and Osius. "We can provide you with many mundane items, and a few of a psionic nature.  We are unsure of what Tristam has to offer beyond his weapon, but you may query him about what other wares he has brought along - though he may require payment for them.  We have no maps nor have any with knowledge of the layout of the tunnels, but we can provide you with mundane means of light.  Food can be found at one of the inns around the city, and we will not be held responsible for your finding of lodging.  I trust that you have enough coin about your persons to afford accomodations?"


----------



## Zhure (Jan 31, 2002)

_Osius jangles his coin purse._

"I think we'll manage fine for room and board. I can't speak for the group about mundane items we might need, but I'd feel a lot better for some torches, or some _Darkvision_ encoded stones. We can all use them, I think.

"Will Shardorn be going?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 31, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *"...I can't speak for the group about mundane items we might need, but I'd feel a lot better for some torches, or some Darkvision encoded stones. We can all use them, I think."*




The githyanki nods her head. "Yes, I believe that we can supply you with a few stones encoded with that power, though torches may be more reliable while in the presence of Tristam's weapon.  It will impinge on the use of psionics immediately near it, so be cautious."

The halfling inserts himself into the conversation. "Speaking of this technological weapon of Tristam's.  You may be wondering why it is that we would be allowing such things into our city.  The reason is simple, really - once *The Psionicle* is complete, and our powers return to their full force, we can crush Tristam and all of his technological works here.  While that will not finish off technology, it will certainly deal a heavy blow to them.  He is quite well known in the Coldlands, and the loss of his genius in the ways of firearms would be devastating, at least temporarily."

The blue's head swings around to face him. "Are you a fool?  Why are you telling them of our plans!"

The halfling gets an innocent look on his face, and his tone is slightly sarcastic and degrading. "Oh, I'm sorry, but I thought that maybe we could use their help, when the time comes.  All psionic creatures and wielders are in this together, to forward the cause of psionics."

The blue shakes his head from side to side. "Indeed, their help may be useful in this matter - but at least next time, explain your thoughts to the rest of the Council before speaking!"

The halfling just shrugs at him.



> *"Will Shardorn be going?" *




At this, Shardorn looks up at the githyanki.

"You said before," she says, "that Ratheqar was involved in this, in some way?"

The githyanki nods her head.  Shardorn then turns to the group.

"Then yes, I shall accompany you.  Ratheqar is an information broker, and he cares not for who he sells to, only for money.  He does, of course, have preferred clients - and those who have worked with him before know what he prefers to see in those he sells information to.  You will need both a healer, and someone who knows Ratheqar's ways, to help you prepare for what may be encountered, besides 'Kreen, that is hunting for the staff.  My journey with you, it seems, has not ended yet."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The halfling inserts himself into the conversation. "Speaking of this technological weapon of Tristam's. You may be wondering why it is that we would be allowing such things into our city. The reason is simple, really - once The Psionicle is complete, and our powers return to their full force, we can crush Tristam and all of his technological works here. While that will not finish off technology, it will certainly deal a heavy blow to them. He is quite well known in the Coldlands, and the loss of his genius in the ways of firearms would be devastating, at least temporarily."*




_Jansson looks shocked by this for a moment, but does his best to hide it._  




			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Then yes, I shall accompany you.  Ratheqar is an information broker, and he cares not for who he sells to, only for money.  He does, of course, have preferred clients - and those who have worked with him before know what he prefers to see in those he sells information to.  You will need both a healer, and someone who knows Ratheqar's ways, to help you prepare for what may be encountered, besides 'Kreen, that is hunting for the staff.  My journey with you, it seems, has not ended yet." *




_Jansson smiles warmly at Shardorn._

"It'll be good to have you with us again.  But do not feel that you must put your life in danger."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Jansson smiles warmly at Shardorn.
> 
> "It'll be good to have you with us again.  But do not feel that you must put your life in danger." *




She laughs lightly.

"Oh, trust me, Jansson," she says, "I will join you in your quest, but not only to heal you and help out if we encounter any of Ratheqar's clients." Her voice turns darker. "I have my own score to settle, and if we do encounter any of Ratheqar's friends, it may help in resolving my issues with him once and for all, and I believe that putting myself into some danger is a small enough price to pay when compared to getting back at Ratheqar."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2002)

Syld comes out of his silence and joins in the conversation.
_"I would like some help in carrying my possessions, for my feeble form barely allows me to carry what I have now and we probably need more.
Also I need a good supply of crossbow bolts as I think we are not going to be relaying solely on psionics."_

He then smiles a little.
_"Well, atleast I don't have to start carrying power stones with "Darkvision" around, 'cause I can see just fine in the dark.
Oh, by the way, do you have anybody in here who could recharge my _*Drilbu of Lesser Ectoplasm*_?"_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Syld comes out of his silence and joins in the conversation.
> "I would like some help in carrying my possessions, for my feeble form barely allows me to carry what I have now and we probably need more.
> Also I need a good supply of crossbow bolts as I think we are not going to be relaying solely on psionics."*




The human turns to speak to Syld. "We can provide you with mounts, which could carry your excess gear.  We do not expect you to take very long in this raid - it will more than likely only take a day, at most.  You will not require anything more than a little food, and your weaponry.

"As for crossbow bolts - Tristam may be able to provide you with some at his shop on the morrow.  If he does not, then return here, and we shall give you what you require."



> *He then smiles a little.
> "...Oh, by the way, do you have anybody in here who could recharge my Drilbu of Lesser Ectoplasm?" *




The goblin turns to Syld. "I can recharge it for you.  Bring it to me, and come back tomorrow before you set out to collect it."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

As they answer your questions, the six council members stand up, quite suddenly.

The githyanki speaks. "I hope that we have answered all of your questions.  However, we are slightly busy.  We have plans to work out with the Great Council at Cora'nag, and we shall find the equipment you have thus far requested.  Return on the morrow, and we shall present them to you.

"You are welcome to remain here for as long as you like, but we think that it would be best if you find an inn somewhere in town to stay the night at."

With that, the six get into a small circle near the back of the room - and vanish.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2002)

_Osius shoulders his light pack._

"Well, I for one want to get some sleep. Let's find an inn and then see about this Tristam fellow's goods in the morning."

_ Pointing at Syld in a friendly manner..._ "I can see fine in the dark, I just want to be able to see as well as any opposition we meet. I'm sure Jannson will appreciate the enhancement as well."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2002)

Syld hands the drilbu the the goblin before the council leaves. After they have left, he raises his right eyebrow and speaks to Osius
_"I didn't know humans can see in the dark, or can you do something I am not aware of?"_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Syld hands the drilbu the the goblin before the council leaves. After they have left, he raises his right eyebrow and speaks to Osius
> "I didn't know humans can see in the dark, or can you do something I am not aware of?" *




_Osius looks around to make sure no prying eyes are on him and slowly draws his psicrystal out from it's hiding place on a necklace of bones._

"Sometimes it tells me things, things I can't otherwise see. It's not as good as being able to see in the dark, but I've managed."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Osius looks around to make sure no prying eyes are on him and slowly draws his psicrystal out from it's hiding place on a necklace of bones.
> 
> "Sometimes it tells me things, things I can't otherwise see. It's not as good as being able to see in the dark, but I've managed." *




_Jansson looks with interest at Osius' psicrystal._

"Fascinating things, those.  I've never had the skills to craft one though."

_He shoulders his pack and heads for the stairs down._

"Well, I say we head to the tavern.  I could do with some sleep."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2002)

_"I agree, we should head for bed, especially now that we are going to go kick some Thri-Kreen but tomorrow."_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

Shardorn speaks up. "I remember passing an inn, the one that Nathan's friend at the gate mentioned - _The Ace of Diamonds_, I believe.  We may want to venture there, as it is already dark and we do not know the city.  I think that it's just down the street, back towards the way we came in."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Shardorn speaks up. "I remember passing an inn, the one that Nathan's friend at the gate mentioned - The Ace of Diamonds, I believe.  We may want to venture there, as it is already dark and we do not know the city.  I think that it's just down the street, back towards the way we came in." *




"To the Ace of Diamonds then.  Last one there buys the first round."

_Jansson heads down the stairs and along to the Ace of Diamonds, keeping an eye open for anything odd.  The earlier feeling of unease has still not left him._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 1, 2002)

"Aye, _The Ace of Diamonds_, quite the nice place, or so I've heard... well, let's get going then, shall we!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 1, 2002)

You walk down the muddy street, keeping your eyes out for anything unusual.  The clouds in the sky above begin to clear away, and reveal a nightsky full of bright stars.

The doorway to the inn, which was previously crowded with people, is now mostly empty.  The earlier sounds of loud laughter and song have now become subtler, subdued.  

The door opens inward as you begin to approach it, and a somewhat portly man stands there looking out.

"There it goes again," He mutters under his breath.

"Welcome, travellers, to the _Ace of Diamonds_." He says, and motions you into a large common room, filled with tables and chairs.  Several people sit around a few tables, with cards between their hands and making shifty glances at each other.  He shuts the door behind you as you walk in. "What services can the _Ace_ provide for you six fine people this evening?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Fascinating things, those.  I've never had the skills to craft one though."
> *




"Craft one? I found it!"
_Osius scrambles after the others en route to the Ace of Diamonds._


----------



## Zhure (Feb 1, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Welcome, travellers, to the Ace of Diamonds." He says, and motions you into a large common room, filled with tables and chairs.  Several people sit around a few tables, with cards between their hands and making shifty glances at each other.  He shuts the door behind you as you walk in. "What services can the Ace provide for you six fine people this evening?" *




"Lodgings for the night, a meal, and an early breakfast when we arise, please, O Innkeeper."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Lodgings for the night, a meal, and an early breakfast when we arise, please, O Innkeeper." *




"Lodgings, eh?" He says, and sizes up the group. "Hmm... we're a bit tight on rooms, with the Ambassador in town and all, but I believe that I do have 6 rooms left.  Let me check." He pulls a keyring out of his pocket, and counts the number of keys on it. "Yes, I do indeed have six rooms left!

"Well, I believe that just the rooms would be about 3 gold - 5 silver for each of you.  As for the meals, add another 5 silver for each of you for our current fare - chili, using my own recipe - but we have some fancy stuff in the back if you don't like our normal service, part of the gifts from the ambassador's men, that goes down mighty fine but costs thrice.  Some sort of bird, I believe.  Early breakfast would be anywhere between 5 silver and 1 gold for each of you, depending upon how early you want it and whether it want it warm or cold."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 2, 2002)

"I'll try one of the birds the ambassador's men brought with them then.  And I'd prefer a warm breakfast, never mind the cost."

_Jansson looks around the inn, then goes and finds a seat near the fire._

OOC: Would you look at that.  Post 100 already!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2002)

_"I'll take the same as my friend Jansson here is taking."_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2002)

The inntender nods his head. "Alright, I'll go back and prepare them.  Go ahead and take a seat.  I'll get the rest of your orders for meals once I get the chef in the back to preparing those birds."

He dashes off to the back of the inn, leaving you to your own devices.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 2, 2002)

_Nathan calls out to the portly felow as he waddles off_

"Make that three birds!"

_Nathan then finds a large tables for he and his 5 companions (one preferably out-of-the-way) and sits in one of the chairs. He removes a chunk of amber from a hidden pocket and places it on the table._

"So, fellows, anyone worked out a battle-plan yet?"

_As he and the others talk, he occassionally fiddles with the chunk of amber._

[[ yes, it _is_ his Psicrystal...  ]]


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 2, 2002)

_"I don't think we should make too strict plans 'cause we don't know what the weapon we'll get does. But if nobody has something against it, I could be the scout, seeing that my people are natural hiders and I can see in the dark."_

Syld then yells at the innkeeper.
_"Bring me the best you've got, and don't mind the cost!"_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 2, 2002)

"Sounds like a good idea.  But as you say, we can't make any firm plans until we know more of the weapon.

"Speaking of which, it might make sense for me to carry any technological items we're given.  Them interfering with my psionic abilities would probably matter less than for the rest of you."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2002)

_Osius winces. _

"No bird, please, I'll stick with the chili. And I'll pay for my breakfast now, too. Early and hot, thank you 'keeper."

_Turning to the group after the inkeeper leaves._

"Plans? I think we should keep it simple: get in, get out, avoid enemy contact. If we have to kill, kill 'em fast and as quiet as possible."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2002)

Shardorn calls out after the innkeeper, "I will also take the chili."

---

The innkeep returns with two bowls of chili, and places one before Shardorn and the other before Osius.

"The birds should be out in a jiffy.  Hmm... 1 gold and 5 silver for each bird... 5 silver for the chili... that'll be... 7 gold for the evening meal."



> _Stated by Zhure_
> *"...I'll pay for my breakfast now, too. Early and hot, thank you 'keeper."*




He nods his head. "That'll be a gold, then."

Once you pay him, he hurries off to the back of the inn.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2002)

_Osius digs into the chili whole-heartedly._

"If I snore later, it means I'm sleeping peacefully. 

I sure wish we could get a map of 'the target'. Or at least an inkling of where it'll be. And some kind of evacuation plan would be grand."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 2, 2002)

Shardorn begins to eat her chili with a little less enthusiasm than Osius.

"I believe," she says between mouthfuls, "that the entrance to the 'Kreen tunnels is out beyond the gates a little ways.  That's what the Council said, anyway, if I remember correctly."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 2, 2002)

_"I agree with Osius on that one, but first we all need to get a good nights rest.  By the way, when will that dwarf be back?  I'm looking to get some more daggers myself, my last weapons were ruined in the battle with those Thri-Kreen."

Sahgrim sighs._


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2002)

"Get yourself a sling, it's the adventurer's friend. Also, suitable for us cheapies."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 2, 2002)

_Jansson rummages through his pack, looking to see what he will need in the morning._

"It's worrying that the 'Kreen tunnels have got close to the town.  Still, we may solve some problems in the morrow."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 3, 2002)

As you sit and converse, a halfling couple walks in through the door.  They look like they are merchants.

"Innkeep," The man calls, "we want a room."

He walks over to them. "Yes, I have room for you.  That'll be one gold, two if you want a meal."

The halfling pulls out two gold coins from a pocket, smiles at the girl at his side, and gives the innkeep the coins.  The innkeep hands them a key.

"Up the stairs, second door on the left.  Two bowls of our finest chili will accompany you shortly."

The two head up the stairs, talking to each other in whispered voices.

The innkeep walks over to your table. "Your birds should be just about done." He then starts to head to the back of the inn, but turns to talk to you. "Please don't be upset about me giving away one of the rooms.  Paying customers come first, after all - and you've only paid for the meals." He then turns and goes to the kitchen once more.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 3, 2002)

D'oh!!!

_Nathan quickly rises and runs over to the Innkeeper, and offers to go ahead and pay for his meal, room, and warm breakfast in the morning_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 3, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> Nathan ... pay for his meal, room, and warm breakfast in the morning[/B]




"What?" The innkeep turns and looks at Nathan. "You already paid for your meal.  The room and the _warm_ breakfeat in the morning comes to... 2 gp."

Once you pay him, he digs a key out of his pocket and hands it to you.

"Up the stairs, third door on the right, room _3R_.  Have fun." He turns back to the kitchen.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 3, 2002)

(( oops, sorry... ah, well... ))


----------



## Zhure (Feb 3, 2002)

_Osius makes sure he has paid for his chili, his room and his warm breakfast._









*OOC:*


 - I subtracted 2 gp already. Oopsie. I'd go back and check the amounts to make sure it's correct, but the boards or my computer are acting 'specially 'tarded.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2002)

_Jansson scowls at the innkeeper._

"Alright, who's going to double up on their room."

"I take it we will not be charge twice for two in one room, innkeep?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 3, 2002)

"No, no," The innkeep grumbles, "only one gold a room.  I don't care how many you put in there."

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Okay, to help everything along, everyone who is eating bird, wants a room, and a warm early breakfast, has to pay 3 gp, 5 sp.  Eating chili rather than bird reduces it to 2 gp, 5 sp.  The one who is doubling up with someone else only has to pay 1 gp, 5 sp.  

Hope that clears everything up.  I believe that everyone has already paid for their meals that they are eating now - thus, only subtract the totals listed above if you haven't recorded giving away any money.  If you have subtracted the cost of the meal already, reduce the above totals by 1 gp, 5 sp if you're eating bird, or 5 sp if you're eating chili.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2002)

_"I'll pay for mine now. Here's your 2 gold and five silver.
Somebody can sleep with me if he doesn't mind me snoring."_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 3, 2002)

"I'll kip in your room then Syld.  I've got my bedroll."

_Jansson hands over a gold piece and 5 silver coins to the innkeeper._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 3, 2002)

He takes your coins, and produces three new keys.

"_4R_, _5R_, _7R_." He says, and hands them to Syld, Nathan, and Osius.

Shardorn sighs, and gives him a few coins. "2 gold, 5 silver, innkeep - I want a room, and my friend here-" She indicates Sahgrim, "-also requires one."

He hands her a key, with _6R_ written on it, and tosses another one - _8R_ - to Sahgrim.

A muffled yell emits from the back, and the innkeep disappears into the kitchen for a moment. He comes back out bearing four plates with what appears to be cooked birds of some type.  He walks over to your table and sets them down.

"There you go, folks.  Have a nice meal." He then goes back into the kitchen.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 3, 2002)

Syld starts eating the bird whole-heartedly, since he hasn't eaten anything this day. And he might be eating trail rations after next day's breakfast.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 4, 2002)

_Osius finishes his meal almost rudely fast, snags the key to room _7A_ and then leans back in his chair, waiting for the rest of the party to finish eating before going to bed._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 4, 2002)

_Nathan wolfs down his food, then leans back and pats his belly contentedly. As he waits for the others to finish, he ponders over the days events, 'talks' telepathically with his Psicrystal, and gazes meditatively at the fire in the hearth. When all are done eating, he bids the others goodnight and heads off to bed._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 4, 2002)

_Unlike his companions, Sahgrim takes his time to eat his meal,  meditating on the actions of what has happened that day and whats in store for the future.  Long after his companions are gone, Sahgrim finishes his meal, and walks up to his room._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2002)

_Jansson eats his meal, savouring the flavours.  After he finishes he heads to bed._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2002)

You all finish your meals, and manage to keep them down.  The birds were quite good, although perhaps a little tough, but still tasted better than the chili smelled.

You head up to your rooms.  Each has a bed, a small couch, a desk, and a chair.  A lamp is set on each desk.  All the rooms are identical, and set in the same dreary cream color, decorated with red diamonds.

The depth of sleep comes...

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


You all regain 4 hit points from your fitful, yet somewhat refreshing, slumber.







...and passes, all too quickly.  The sun shines in from the east, and awakens you all with its annoyingly bright rays.

As you try to rub the sleep out of your eyes - and realize that plates of warm, cooked food have been set at the desks in your rooms - and attempt to tell the time of day, the yelling and cursing of a slightly familiar, heavy voice come from downstairs...

_"Let me go, you fool!  I'll go awaken them if I darn well please!"_

The heavy boot sounds come tromping up the stairs, each noice reverberating throughout the inn.

A large fist pounds on each of your doors - which threaten to come down off their hinges with the force of the poundings -, coming down the right side of the hallway, as a voice yells, "Come, now!  Wake up!  We haven't got all day!" 

Now that the voice is so close, you can finally place who it is - the dwarven ambassador, Tristam.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 5, 2002)

_Sahgrim begins to get up, still a little tired and gives a fairly audible yawn and puts on his cloak over his normal attire, "Don't worry, we're coming...we're coming."_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 5, 2002)

_Osius calmly takes a quarter hour to meditate, to refresh his powers._

"I'll be with you shortly."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2002)

Syld wakes up at the noises made by the dwarf. He tries to sit up, but sleep is almost taking over. He smacks himself to his temple to make his head clear and starts to eat his breakfast.

While he eats he meditates and ponders on the strange dream he had.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 5, 2002)

_Nathan slowly wakes up, not having slept in a bed as comfortable as this in some time, and quickly wolfs down his breakfast & gathers his things before heading downstairs._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2002)

_Jansson snaps awake, quickly dresses, bolts down his breakfast and heads to talk to Tristam._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 6, 2002)

You all manage to awaken, eat your food, clothe yourselves, and focus your powers in your mind, all relatively quickly.

As you hustle down the stairs, you see that Tristam and Shardorn have seated themselves at a table near the fireplace, which is absent of a fire.  There appears to be no one else in the room.

He calls you over to his table, and has you seat yourselves.  If any of you try to start a conversation with him before the entire group is present, he silences you with a motion of his hand.  Once you are all seated, he then clears his throat - a mighty rumbling noise - and begins to speak.

"We do not have much time, put let me first explain what you will see, and our plan for this morning.  You will not touch anything you see in my shops, regardless of whether or not they are interesting.  You will not talk to my workers, as they are busy making preparations and expanding our market here in Kahasal."

He sighs. "Now, about the weapon itself.  None of you have seen anything like it, as I have stated before, and none of you will know how to use it.  Hopefully, however, I will be able to teach at least one of you in the ways of the gun.

"It is very important that you take care of this weapon.  It is unique, and I crafted it with my own hands.  It bears the mark of my business - Coldlands Weaponry, Inc. - and any of my employees who see it will know it on sight.  By the time you return here, I will have left the city.  I will allow you to carry this weapon with you, until you come across one of my 'higher-up' workers - the officers, so to speak.  You will know them, because they will be wearing the decorum of my business on their shirt: two crossed guns, over an hourglass with gunpowder running through it.  You will understand those terms once we get to my shop."

He stands up. "Well, now, we must get moving.  After I present you with the weapon, you are to return to the clocktower and talk to the Council one last time." 

He then singles out Syld. "I believe that the Council has 'recharged' - if that is the right term - your... psionic staff.  They will give it to you once we return to the clocktower."

"Any questions?  You can ask them on the way." WIth that, he heads out and through the door, towards the clocktower, though his sights are set farther away than that, towards the other edge of town.  Shardorn follows him.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 6, 2002)

_Osius follows without making comment. Obviously the man is demented, but the council wants him heard out._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 6, 2002)

_As they leave, Nathan tries to get close to Tristram and ask him about this 'gun', in a hushed tone._

"So, this 'gun'... is it a melee or a ranged weapon? And just _how_ powerful is it??? Will it _really_ be that difficult to use?????"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 6, 2002)

"This gun is a ranged weapon, as are all guns." Tristam says to Nathan, as you walk along. "It is not so much that it is difficult to use - it is simply very heavy, and reloading it and knowing what to do to reload it takes a while to learn.  And as for how powerful it is... it could probably take out a Thri-Kreen in one shot, if that shot was well placed."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 6, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"This gun is a ranged weapon, as are all guns." Tristam says to Nathan, as you walk along. "It is not so much that it is difficult to use - it is simply very heavy, and reloading it and knowing what to do to reload it takes a while to learn.  And as for how powerful it is... it could probably take out a Thri-Kreen in one shot, if that shot was well placed." *




_Jansson grins at this._

"Now this sounds like a weapon!  How far will this gun shoot?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 7, 2002)

"It can accurately shoot a distance of about..." Tristam stops talking, thinking for a moment, "a few hundred feet.  Beyond that, it gets a little less accurate."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 8, 2002)

*Coldlands Weaponry, Inc.*

As you walk along the road, Tristam pulls out a small keyring.

"We're just about there." He mutters.

As you approach the walls on the other side of town, you notice a painted sign on a large warehouse on your left.  Two unusual looking things - apparently sticks or staffs of some sort - and an hourglass with a gray substance that appears to be similar to sand running through it.  A small door stands beneath the sign, and it leads into the warehouse.

Tristam walks up to the door, and unlocks it.  He then opens it, and beckons for you to enter.

"Come, come - enter.  This is where we have set up shop."

Inside, strange torch-like objects hang from the ceilings, giving off a soft yellow light.  Strange objects that appear to be metallic and shine brightly in the soft light abound in the room.  A few workers are about, putting small metal pieces together, and looking at a large piece of heavy paper set on one wall.  The paper has a drawing of some sort written on it, and there is writing on it in a tongue foreign to you.

"To my office," Tristam says, and moves towards a door in the back of the room.  He opens it and beckons you inside.  Once you are all inside, he closes the door.

The walls of the room are decorated with more unusual stick-like objects. "Guns," he says simply, indicating them.  A desk is in the center of the room, and a long object wrapped loosely in cloth lies upon it.  A chair is set behind the desk, and two are set in front of it.  He sits in the desk behind it. 

"Unfortunately, I have only a few chairs here to spare." He says, and regards each of you slowly.

"This weapon that I am about to show you, is my pride and joy.  I present it to you only because the council asked me to do so, and as I do not wish to be a cause of problems - yet, anyway - I am going along with this idea."

"The moment you return with this... gem thing, you are to give this gun back to those who are remaining here in Garanasseur.  They will ship it to me once they have acquired it and ensured that it is in good shape."

"I also hope that this will ease relations between you," he indicates the group, "and I.  The Coldlands has plans, and if you prove yourselves trustworthy, you may take part in them, if you wish.  There is quite a place for you, living here in Kahasal - but I say too much."

With that, he carefully unwraps the clothed object.  The cloth shows very little wear, and is heavily creased where he unfolds it.  It would appear that the cloth is folded over the object in this way each and every time the object is put into the cloth.

"There."

He removes the cloth, laying it flat upon the table, and reveals the thing that it was hiding.

Two long metal tubes, side-by-side, are connected to a small wooden square-like object.  Two semicircles are set in the wood beneath the metal tubes.

The cloth was evidently set the way it was, because near each part of the weapon are arrows leading to terms, presented in several languages (one of which is Common).  You all gather that this is a gun, and that the metal tubes are called barrels.  The semicircles are triggers.  The wooden part is the stock of the gun.  An unusual piece sticking out of the barrels are called wheel-locks, and seem to be the firing mechanism.

Tristam lifts it with great care from its resting place. "Now, hopefully, you will learn what you need to know about using a firearm from what I am about to show you."

"First, you need to pull back the hammer." He pulls back a semicircular metal band sticking out of the stock, and it makes a clicking noise. "Now, we put two ounces of gunpowder down each barrel." He pulls out a horn, and pours out a small measure of gray powder - similar to that which was on the sign outside - into the barrels. "Then, you put in the balls." He drops a metal ball into each barrel. "You then set the stock against your shoulder, aim along the middle of the barrels, and pull the trigger - or triggers, if you want both barrels to go off." As he speaks, he goes through the appropriate action, although he avoids pulling the trigger.

He closes his eyes, takes a deep breath, and speaks.

"I present this weapon to you, to ease relations between you and I, and between the council and the Coldlands.  I do this for my country, and I do this for the cause of technology.  I hope that good will come of this, the good of technology - for, without that, I would not be doing this." He opens his eyes, and a hardened look comes into his face. "Remember that.  I do not care personally for you, for this country, or for the council.  I do what I am bid to do, and I do what will further the goals of technology and those who study and practice it."

"On another note.  Remember that the weapon may fail at times, so long as psionics or magic is present around it.  Hopefully it will serve you well."

"Now, we can take a break.  Which of you will take the weapon?  We are a few minutes ahead of schedule, so you can take a while to figure out who will take it.  I'll also answer any remaining questions about it, if that would help your discussion along."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 8, 2002)

_Muttering to himself, Osius backs away from the device._

Aloud, he says, "I'd rather it not be me. Looks far to complex. Give me a _dorje_ any day.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 8, 2002)

_Sahgrim's eyes glaze over such a complex object, "I certainly would not be able to do this weapon justice, but I can if no one else will."_


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 8, 2002)

_Nathan steps forward_

"I... I would like to try my hand at that..."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 8, 2002)

"If you wish to carry it you may Nathan, but might it not interfere with your powers?  If I may, I would like to carry the gun.

"My powers are fewer and weaker than the rest of yours, so may interfere less with the gun."

_Jansson studies the gun with great interest and no little excitement._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 8, 2002)

Syld eyes this 'gun' for a moment.
_"I will rather not have it, it looks so heavy I doubt I can carry it.
How many times can use this 'gun'?"_


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 9, 2002)

_Nathan looks to Jarval, then the gun, then to Jarval again, and finally to Tristram._

"It would be best if we got some practice in with the weapon, and whoever proves to be the better shot should be the one to wield it. Would this be possible, Tristram?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2002)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> *"It would be best if we got some practice in with the weapon, and whoever proves to be the better shot should be the one to wield it. Would this be possible, Tristram?" *




"This sounds like a fine plan.  If that is alright with you, Tristram?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2002)

> *"How many times can you use this 'gun'?"*




"So long as you have enough gunpowder and ammunition, you can fire it as many times as you want.  However, I will be supplying you with only... 28 ounces of gunpowder, which is good for seven shots.  I will also provide the ammunition for those shots."



> *"It would be best if we got some practice in with the weapon, and whoever proves to be the better shot should be the one to wield it. Would this be possible, Tristram?" ... "This sounds like a fine plan. If that is alright with you, Tristram?"*




He grumbles something about community safety, and then resumes his normal speech. "I think that it would be a good idea.  We can go outside the gates into the plains for a few minutes, and each of you can try your luck." He overlooks the group. "I'll bring a stand with us, as well, in case you shorter ones would like a shot at it."

---

He picks up another horn and a small pouch that makes metallic noises, and puts them into a pouch at his side.  He then picks the gun up gingerly, and swings it carefully over his shoulder.

"Well, let's go then.  Like I said, we haven't got much time."

He opens the door and heads out, trusting the last of you to close the door.  You go through the large room with the machinery again, and out the door.  Tristam turns and locks it.

He then leads you onward to the southern gates.

"Gatekeepers," He yells. "Open the gates for a few minutes.  We need to test this gun I've got here, to ensure that it is in fit, working condition."

There is an answering call, and the gates slowly open.  Tristam walks through, motioning for you to hurry and follow him.

"Go ahead and close the gates while we're out.  We won't be long." Tristam yells at the gatekeepers.

Once you are all outside, he looks over the group again. "Well, who shall have the first shot?  Oh, we'll need something to fire at." He looks around, then notices an oddity in the stone walls of the city. "Try to shoot that red brick there in the middle, in the wall.  The shots shouldn't go through them."

Unexpectedly, Shardorn raises her hand. "I would like a try with it."

Tristam grunts, and loads the weapon for her.  He then hands her the weapon, and sets up the stand.  She lets the end of the gun rest on it, and fires at the wall.

She misses horribly, the shot going high into the air.  Shardorn falls back onto the snow, and the weapon drops noisily to the ground.

Tristam's face flashes with outrage, although it quickly passes. "Perhaps better luck next time," He says through clenched teeth.  He picks up the weapon, ignoring the cleric, and cleans it off.

"Next?" He asks, as he reloads the weapon.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2002)

_Jansson steps forwards, looking enthusiastic._

"I'd like to try a shot next."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2002)

_ Osius doesn't look terribly thrilled._

"I don't think my marksmanship will suffer from lack of practice. Perhaps we should marshall the ammunition instead of me taking a turn at the device.

"I notice it's certainly not a weapon designed for stealthy operation."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2002)

> *"I don't think my marksmanship will suffer from lack of practice. Perhaps we should marshall the ammunition instead of me taking a turn at the device.
> 
> "I notice it's certainly not a weapon designed for stealthy operation."*




"Indeed, it is not a stealthy weapon.  However, we have quite enough ammunition and gunpowder, so there is no danger of running out any time soon."



> *"I'd like to try a shot next."*




"Alright." Tristam hands the loaded gun to Jansson.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Jansson rolls a 19, and -2 (-4 size, +2 BAB) gets a 17.







As he shoots, there is a colorful shimmer in the air.  The shimmer is purple and steel-gray, and appears around the weapon.  It is there for only an instant, but you could all see that it was there.

A smoking hole suddenly appears on the left side of the brick.

"Well done!" Tristam says, and takes the weapon from Jansson. "Well done." He reloads it.

"Well, does anyone else want a shot?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Inkling: will wielding this be a bad idea for Osius?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


*rollroll* Weal...


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 9, 2002)

_Nathan steps forward_

"I'd like to take a shot!"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 9, 2002)

_Jansson grins at the praise from the dwarf.  He's deeply impressed by the gun._

"Gods, Tristam! That gun is a work of art!"

_He turns to Osius._

"I wouldn't worry about it not being too stealthy.  If all goes to plan, we'll not need to use it.  And if things go awry, I doubt we'll be worrying about the noise.  It's could well be very handy for getting us out of a tight spot."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 9, 2002)

> *Nathan steps forward.  "I'd like to take a shot!"*




"Alright." Tristam says, and hands the gun to Nathan. "Here."

Nathan aims, and fires.  Again, there is a faint but noticeable purple-and-gray shimmer around the wielder of the gun as the weapon shoots.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Nathan's attack roll modifier comes out to +0: -2 nonproficient, +1 Per, +1 BAB).  He rolls a 13.







Nathan shoots, and the gun narrowly misses the mark, hitting the wall at what appears to be a few bricks away.

"Good shot, but not good enough." Tristam says, taking the gun back.  He proceeds to reload it. "I think that we have time enough for one more try.  Who else will attempt it?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 9, 2002)

_"I'm not going to try it. It's too big for me."_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 10, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Osius: "Still I think I shall refrain from trying."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 10, 2002)

"Well, I'd say Jansson is the man to carry the gun, then!"

_Nathan slaps Jansson on the back in a congratulatory manner._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 12, 2002)

Tristam grumbles something inaudible, then addresses the group. "Alright then." He hands the weapon to Jansson, as well as a small horn, a wooden stand, and a bag with what sounds like metal marbles inside it. "We're off."

He leads you back to the gate, and with a yell to the gatekeeper, through them.  He heads down the main road again, though this time he stops at the clocktower.

"Remember," He says quietly, "they can read your mind.  Be careful of not only what you think, but also of what you say." He glances at Jansson. "And you be especially careful.  They seem to not take well to guns, and they despise seeing them in their presence.  Best not to get on their bad side."

With that, he leads you through the door of the clocktower, and up the stairs.

Once more, the scene at the top of the tower comes suddenly and unexpectedly.  The walls of the building are still pulsating with color, though it seems to be more subdued.

The council is seated in their six thrones around the door.  A man stands near the wall behind the chairs, and has a thoughtful - but perplexed - expression.

"Greetings, warriors." The blue speaks. "I expect that you had a good rest?"

The githyanki speaks, leaving almost no space between where the blue ended and she begins. "We have no time to answer your questions, I am afraid.  We are simply reaffirming that you received Tristam's weapon, which it appears you did."

The halfling speaks. "You are to go down into the Thri-Kreen tunnels, and exterminate their leader.  You are to take the crystal, and collect all letters and notes you can find in the leader's den, if it has one.  You are then to return here and show us the crystal."

The goblin speaks. "This man here, Desimus-" He indicates the man standing near the wall, "-has volunteered his services.  His abilities tend towards a... magical tendency.  Hopefully, he will be of some assistance to you." As the goblin speaks, the man walks forward.

The githyanki resumes her tirade. "Now, you are a rather large group.  Remember to be cautious down in the tunnels.  Also-"

The human interrupts her. "We have brought the supplies you have requested, as well.  Syld, we have also managed to recharge your drilbu, though it was a painstaking effort."

He stands up, and brings forward to you a small box.  Within it, are six polished and black stones, as well as a bundle of twenty crossbow bolts.  Three torches are also in the box, as well as a sunrod.  He then goes back to his chair, pulls the drilbu out from behind it, and gives it to Syld. "I hope that you find that these wares are usable."

The githyanki glares at the human, but continues. "Also, you must hurry.  Once the Thri-Kreen have realized their tunnels have been infiltrated, they will rush to destroy you.  I would suggest making a map, so that you can easily find the way out once you procure the crystal."

The elf looks out the window. "You must hurry.  The sun is rising.  They will soon begin to awaken."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 12, 2002)

[qoute]*He stands up, and brings forward to you a small box. Within it, are six polished and black stones, as well as a bundle of twenty crossbow bolts. [/q]*

Osius: "I don't wish to take up valuable time, but what are these stones?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 12, 2002)

_"I believe those are the powerstones of Darkvision."_

Syld takes the crossbow bolts and the drilbu.
_"I thank you for recharging it for me, it seems you had to suffer for it and I hope I will be able to repay you."_

He then turns to the man presented to them.
_"A magic user, eh... Well keep out of my way and we'll be just fine. I'll try to save your puny butt every now and then if it pleases me."_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 12, 2002)

_Jansson looks at Desimus with some interest.  Magic-users are few and far between near his home._

"Welcome, Desimus.  Have you fought 'Kreen before?"


----------



## Zhure (Feb 12, 2002)

"Oh, a powerstone. How silly of me."

_Unlike his reaction to the _gun_, Osius eagerly grabs up a _Darkvision_ power stone and puts it in his belt pouch._

"This should come in handy."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 12, 2002)

Desimus is rugged looking, but carries himself with a regal manner.  He has dark brown to black hair and startling ice blue eyes.  He is over six feet tall and you can place his wieght around 200 pounds. His well oiled leather armor, boots, and gloves are glossy black in appearance, much like obsidian.  His shoulders and back are covered by a royal blue hooded cape, which doesn’t completely hide the crossbow slung at his right hip.  Pouches and a single tube hang off of his belt, placed in locations that give easy access but do not hinder the drawing of the daggers flanking his waist.  Looped crosswise across his body is the single strap that holds the full satchel resting on his left side.  In his right hand, he holds a short spear, the last inch of the handle shod in iron for use as a walking stick.  Sitting on his shoulder is a tame hawk that peers curiously at the group as Desimus strokes it with his left hand.

After the others complete there business with the council Desimus steps forward with a grin.



> *A magic user, eh... Well keep out of my way and we'll be just fine. I'll try to save your puny butt every now and then if it pleases me.*




_"Ah, you must be Syld.  The council has told me a little of you and your group.  My only hope is that my puny butt can be as much of a service to you as you are to it."_

Desimus smiles and lets out a short laugh and bows his head to Syld.  He turns to look down at Jansson.

_"Jansson is it?"_ 

_"I'm afraid that I have not had any experience fighting Thri'Kreen.  Although, I have been traveling since I was a young boy and have picked up quite a few tricks along the way. In my experience I have learned not to be overconfident, so I would be grateful for any information on Kreen you may have. If you have any, you might fill me in on the way to the tunnels."_

Clapping Jansson, in a friendly manner, on back he turns to the rest of the group.

_"The council has told me of the dangers that await you and I freely offered my help in ending them. I look forward to working with all of you."_

Desimus gives a short bow.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 12, 2002)

The human stands up. "Well, now that you are all introduced.  Please, take the equipment in the box, and take them downstairs.  You will find seven horses waiting for each of you, upon which you can place your excess equipment while you are down in the tunnels and use for a fast retreat, if necessary."

"Tristam, have you anything to add to this?"

The dwarf grumbles. "No.  But if they so much as scratch my weapon, I am holding you - the entire council - responsible."

"Of course," The halfling replies. 

"May you have a fine morning hunting Thri-Kreen, gentlemen - and lady." The human says, indicating Shardorn at the end of his farewell.

The group rises, and goes to the back of the room again - and vanishes.  Tristam stays behind to watch the council.  Once they disappear, he grunts, and leaves, pounding his feet on the steps on the way down.

"Desimus, it is good to have you with us." Shardorn, the goblin cleric, says, once Tristam leaves. "I am Shardorn, a cleric of Rashida, the Moon Goddess."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 12, 2002)

Desimus eyes Tristam quizzically as he leaves.

Smiling, _"It is good to be here Shardorn."_

Speaking to Shardorn in Goblin:
_"It makes me happy to know we have Rashida's blessing, in the form of one of her faithful, on our quest today.  I believe that her help will assure that we all live to see the moon again tonight."_

Speaking in common to everyone:
_"What is this weapon Tristam speaks of?"_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *The dwarf grumbles. "No.  But if they so much as scratch my weapon, I am holding you - the entire council - responsible."*




"Don't worry Tristam, I'll take good care of it." _Jansson calls after the dwarf._

_He turns to Desimus, unslinging the gun from his shoulder._  "This is the weapon the ambassador spoke of.  It's a marvel of technology!"


----------



## dkoz (Feb 13, 2002)

Desimus furrows his brows as he studies the weapon held before him.  He gingerly touches the gun and mutters under his breath, _"Technology...hmmm...interesting."_

_"I will be very interested to see this...marvel of technology work when we face the Thri'Kreen."_

The hawk on his shoulder pecks gently at his cloak, looking as impatient and a bird can look.  Looking at the hawk, Desimus calms it by petting it's neck. _"Rostrum is feeling the need to stretch his wings. Shall we be off?"_.  He starts walking for the door.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 13, 2002)

_"Welcome to the group, Desimus, you're one of us now, remember it.  The barriers of psionics, magic, and technology are clearly defined although lets not make too much notice of that as we share a common enemy.  As for myself, I'm ready to head off whenever the rest of you guys are, although I think i'll check in a weapons shop in town to see if I can replace my daggers."_

(OOC-Basically i'll see if I can buy 3-or as many as I can up to that amount- normal daggers)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 13, 2002)

Osius: "Welcome to our assemblage, Desimus. I've heard much of mages but never dealt with one before. I hope the experience is enlightening."

_ Oisus spends a few minutes handling the new power stone, familiarizing himself with it._









*OOC:*


, taking 20 to hail the stone, DC 17. That way manifesting it will be a standard action with no roll later.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2002)

"Well, I hope we do not need to use the gun.  It's not a very, um, quiet weapon..."

_Jansson stands on his toes to peer at Desimus' hawk._

"An odd animal to have as a pet, that.  Is it tame?"



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> * Oisus spends a few minutes handling the new power stone, familiarizing himself with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


 You know, I'm going to do the same.  Only having 1.5 ranks in Psicraft makes taking the extra time seem worthwhile


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Nathan will also take 20 on his Psicraft check to "hail" the stone, giving him a total of... 26 







_Nathan eyes the newcomer warily, having only rarely encountered magic-users before. Nathan eventually extends his hand to him._

"Greetings, mage, glad to have another with us."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 14, 2002)

_Desimus nods politely to Oisus and Sahgrim for their greetings. _

To Jansson: "Why yes, Rostrum is quite tame and friendly."
_Rostrum flutters his wings at mention of his name. _
"Would you like to hold him?"

_If Jansson allows, Desimus puts Rostrum on his arm. _

_Desimus gives Nathan a friendly look, hoping to alleviate some of his wariness. He heartily clasps Nathan's arm and says_ "Greetings to you. It is always good to have more company."

_Seeing that the Oisus, Nathan, and Jansson need a few minutes to work with the items they have just acquired Desimus stops his premature departure.  He uses the time to write in a book he pulls from his satchel. _


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2002)

_Jansson gentley strokes the hawk, studying it.  He hands Rostrum back to Desimus after a minute or so._

"Thank you.  It's a beutiful bird."

"If you will excuse me a moment I have to think at stone for a few minutes." _Jansson says with a grin._


----------



## dkoz (Feb 14, 2002)

_After he receives Rostrum back Desimus closes his book and start searching his satchel._

Desimus: "Well, it seems I need to go the fletcher and purchase some crossbow bolts. I will meet you all outside when you are ready."

_Desimus leaves and heads to any shop where he can buy bolts. _









*OOC:*


He needs to buy 30 bolts. It seems he hasn't bought any in quite a while. (I forgot them when I made him.)







Edit: Typo


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2002)

When Desimus is out of hearing range, Syld speaks to the others:
_"Do you think we should be trusting him? He is a magic-user after all, isn't he. He might try to destroy _*the Psionicle*_ when we have retrieved it to further the cause of magic.

I don't trust him, no matter what he says."_


----------



## Jarval (Feb 14, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *When Desimus is out of hearing range, Syld speaks to the others:
> "Do you think we should be trusting him? He is a magic-user after all, isn't he. He might try to destroy the Psionicle when we have retrieved it to further the cause of magic.
> 
> I don't trust him, no matter what he says." *




_Jansson looks somewhat suprised by this idea._

"Do you think that's likely?  The council did suggest him, after all.  Wouldn't they have detected any ill-intention from him?"

_He pauses a moment._

"Besides which he seems like a decent sort.  And I doubt one mage could destroy an artifact of the power of the *Psionicle* by himself.  If we rebuild it, it would give us more than enough power to stop him from harming it."

_A frown crosses Jansson's face._

"What did bother me was the council's talk of killing Tristam.  He's already shown himself willing to help us, even if it is to further his own ends."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 14, 2002)

Shardorn thinks for a moment.

"Perhaps the Council did not tell Desimus of our plans, or theirs?  Perhaps he was just a volunteer, and they decided to leave filling him in to us." She pauses for a thought. "Another thing... he is of the force of magic.  Tristam is of the force of technology, and they want to eliminate him.  Perhaps they also want to get rid of Desimus?"

---



> Desimus leaves and heads to any shop where he can buy bolts.




Desimus manages to find a local armory near the clocktower, towards the northern gates.  A sign above the small, rickety door reads, _Gateway Armory_.


----------



## dkoz (Feb 15, 2002)

_Desimus's empathic link to Rostrum allows him to feel the hawk’s is hunger.  He conveys understanding to his familiar and throws Rostrum into the air allowing him to go hunting for food.  As the hawk flies away Desimus urges him to hurry.

Turning his attention back to his current need he enters the armory.  Squinting while his eyes adjust to the change of light indoors, Desimus looks for the shopkeeper. _

"Ah! A Good morning to you!", he tells the shopkeeper after looking around.

"I am in need of three quarrels of crossbow bolts. Do you have any stock?" 









*OOC:*


 1 quarrel = 10 bolts?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2002)

> 1 quarrel = 10 bolts?




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


...does now.







The shopkeep nods his head silently at you, and takes three quarrels off of a shelf.

"Going outside, eh?" He says gruffly. "Not a good idea, if you ask me.  There's nasty critters out there, evil things that'll tear you limb from limb!  Eh, but what do I know... that'll be six gold for the bolts."


----------



## dkoz (Feb 15, 2002)

_As he digs in his money pouch, with his index finger, a sour look passes over his face. He counts out six gold quickly from his rapidly diminishing money.  Not being in the mood to haggle, he hands it to the shopkeeper _

"Aye, you've heard right, there are some nasty things outside and I am going out.  Thank you for the bolts.", he says cheerily.

_Desimus leaves the Gateway Armory and goes to his horse outside of the clock tower, ignoring the council's since his already has all of his equipment.  

Desimus passes his time waiting for the Rostrum and the others by brushing down his horse. _


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 15, 2002)

Sahgrim turns to his psionic (and cleric) companions, _"We shouldn't hold any suspicions or grudges against Desimus unless he has shown himself to be untrustworthy, but for now I think i'll join him in looking for a shop, as I'm in need to re-stock some of my weapons._

Sahgrim follows Desimus to the Gateway armor,

_"Hello there Desimus, I thought I would get some things as well."  Sahgrim turns to the shopkeeper when Desimus is through, "I'd like to buy a few daggers from you if you have any, silver being my perferred choice of metal although i'll take normal ones."_

(I'll buy as many normal daggers as I can, up to 5, after which I'll take 20 hailing my powerstone outside with the rest of the group.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2002)

"Another one, eh?" The shopkeeper grumbles.  He collects five daggers from under a shelf, of various metals. "Hmm... two iron, three silver... that'll be... eight gold for the two non-silvers... and..." He appears to be having troubles doing math. "... two, one for silvering it... up the price... four... twelve for the silver daggers.  Twenty gold for all five." He says with a triumphant look.

---

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Your scanning of the powerstone has been noted, Sahgrim.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 15, 2002)

(Lol, that guys math confuses even me! )

_Sahgrim takes a few gold coins outof his pouch and hands them to the man, adding in 5 extra gold, "Thankyou for your help kind sir."  Sahgrim turns to Desimus, "Well I guess when you're done with your business we can be off, i'll be outside with the rest."_ 

(Subtracted 25 gold from my total in the rogues gallery, btw, did anyone add up how much money we made from the Thri-Kreen we all got?)


----------



## Zhure (Feb 15, 2002)

_Osius checks his weaponry and gear and makes for the gate. _

"Perhaps the Council has another reason for dealing so harshly with Tristram. We can only wait and see for the nonce; perhaps more enlightenment will be fortchoming after our return. 

"All the suppositions in the world will be for nought if we do not return with our target."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2002)

Syld listens to the reasoning of his friends and nods.
_"Maybe you're right and I'm just paranoid."_

Syld heads to pack his own horse.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 15, 2002)

_After hailing the stone, Jansson follows the others outside._

"That sounds like a wise course, Osius.  Though what the council said about Tristam sounded like plain murder to me.  But who knows." _He shrugs his shoulders._

_He quickly checks through his equipment, and decides he wants nothing.  He walks over to one of the horses the council provided._

"People never make allowances for halflings!  I'm going to need a ladder to mount this creature!"

_After some effort he scrambles up into the saddle._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 15, 2002)

*Into the Depths...*

After purchasing what equipment the Council did not provide for you, checking your weaponry and other gear, and mounting your horses (with some difficulty, for some of you ), you head towards the northern gate.

"Goin' out agin, are ye?" A now-familiar voice calls out from the top of a tower near the gates. "Kain, let 'em out!"

Multi-colored sparks fly as the group gets near the gate.  Red ones join the purple and gray ones.

There is a cry of alarm. "Git th' mage away from th' gates!  We know there's one among ye!"

The gates manage to creak open, however, and leave enough room for you to leave the city.  As you exit, there is a resounding slam as the steel wall comes to rest heavily in it's place.

"Don't be dyin' out there, now, ye hear?" Thomas' voice calls out from over the walls in an encouraging tone. 

Shardorn walks out into the field a few yards away from the rest of the group, and looks towards the cloud-covered sky, away from the sun.  "Rashida, please guide us."

---

After a few minutes of searching, you find a small hill around eighty yards away from the gate, and a little to the left of it from inside the city.  

On the far side of the hill, pointing away from Garanasseur, is a hole that goes into the earth.

Darkness envelopes the passageway, and you cannot see deeper than five or so feet down into it.  You can hear the faint sounds of water dripping - and nothing else.

"Light," Shardorn says, tapping her holy symbol.  A soft silvery sheen floats over the hill and down into the hole, revealing it to be around eight feet deep.  There appears to be no way down save to jump into it.

"Who first?" She asks, looking around. "I think that it would be best if one of the taller of us went down first and lowered the rest of us in." She peers cautiously into the gloom.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2002)

Syld smiles at Shardorn.
_"We can all just jump in and I use my _Dorje of Feather Fall_. Athough Desimus will have to either help himself or count on his luck for the power to work."_

He retrieves a slender crystal wand from his beltpouch. The wand is the color of cloudless sky and light as a feather.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2002)

_Osius shrugs and _catfalls_ into the pit._


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2002)

_Jansson scrabbles down from his horse and walks over to the edge of the pit.  He sits on the edge and looks down into the hole._

"Could you give me a hand down Osius?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 16, 2002)

Desimus looks at the _dorje_. "I'm not sure about it.  It might be a bit dangerous.  I think it would be better if I just climbed down."

Desimus climbs down the side of the tunnel.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


The walls of the hole are rough and natural soil - but it is slightly frozen, so counts almost like a rock formation.  However, because it is slippery, it entails a +5 penalty to the DC, for a total of DC 20.  Desimus has no ranks in Climbing, and a +0 Str modifer.  He rolls a 16: failure.*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*




Desimus starts to climb down, but slips on the slick surface of the soil, and almost falls.  He quickly scrambles back onto the snow.

"I think, Syld," Desimus says, "that we should perhaps try using your _dorje_ on me, if you don't mind."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 16, 2002)

_Nathan peers over the hole_

"Aye, I think I'll be needin' a bit of help, to..."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2002)

_"The problem is, it only affects free-falling objecs or creatures. That means you must jump to the hole and I use my dorje on you. How much do you guys weight, I can only affect 300lb. at once."_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2002)

_Even though he's very short for a human, Osius will reach up as far as he can to try to help anyone down who needs assistance. He makes sure his psicrystal is visible around his neck, to help him keep an eye out for danger._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

"Before anyone else goes down there, lets think clearly!  First off, how are we going to get back up once we get down there?  I have a silk rope in my chest on the donkey, but it won't help that much.  And, is there any way we can hide this donkey or bring it down with us so that no one steals anything inside my chest?"


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2002)

_"Now that I think of it, I can get the small ones of us up and down with my Astral Costructs. This little baby here-"_ 
Syld pats his _Drilbu_
_"-can take care of that and I still have my mental reserves left. But it won't solve the problem for the big guys. That's what you get for being so big."_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2002)

"I'm fairly sure I can climb out. The fall's not far enough to be fatal. Hide the rope nearby and I'll be able to help others out of the pit. If I'm incapacitated on our egress... I'm sure an Astral Construct can hold a rope. Make sure Syld knows where it is as well.

_Osius readies his weapon and peers about in the darkness blindly, relying on his telepathic link to his psicrystal for details on the area._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 16, 2002)

_Nathan crouches, as if to jump down the hole_

"Be ready with that Featherfall, Syld!"

_JUMP!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 16, 2002)

(Is there any area, perferably outof normal sight, that I can hide that donkey in Gnomeworks?)

_"I'll be second to last to jump in I guess, i'll leave that silk rope anchored to the top just incase we need it later."_

(If there is somewhere I can put that donkey in, Sahgrim will hide it and take his crossbow from the donkey as well as 10 arrows,  then jump down, using Syld's dorje to help his fall like Nathan)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

No, there doesn't appear to be any place you can hide the donkey in the near vicinity.  The little hill in which the hole is situated is the only "bump" on the land that you have found so far.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 17, 2002)

Syld uses the _dorje_ as his companions jump to the hole.
_"Shardorn and Desimus, your turns. I'll be the last one."_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

Shardorn leaps nimbly into the air over the hole, and floats down gently, landing in the hole without a sound.

Desimus simply walks over the hole, hoping that Syld will use the dorje on him, and lands on the ground with a thud.

Syld manages to use the dorje on himself before hitting the ground, once he jumps over the hole.  He lands softly next to Osius.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Syld, I hope that you are recording how many charges you have used from the dorje.







---

The inside of the tunnel is quite wide, being about as wide as the tunnel is deep (that is, 8 feet).  The gloom in front of you is quite deep, and the sun reveals almost nothing.  Those of you with darkvision can make out nothing against the dreary grayness of the seemingly-endless tunnel.  The tunnel itself seems to be more round than square, and at the base of the tunnel there seems to only be around 5 feet of flat walking space.

You think that you can make out the sounds of something clicking on the hard ground floor, but you cannot tell if it is real or just your imagination.

Shardorn taps her holy symbol again, and the section of the tunnel right in front of you, around 5 feet, becomes lit with soft moonlight.

"Someone has to go first," She says, "and it probably shouldn't be the cleric."

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


I'll need a marching order from the party.  The tunnel is wide enough to accomodate two standing next to each other, though it will be a little cramped, and there won't be much room for fighting.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 17, 2002)

_"I think I should be scouting ahead. I know how to move silently and my size makes me hard to see. Besides, I can see in the dark wihtout the powerstones."_

If nobody objects, Syld will move about 15ft. ahead of everybody else.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


 I just noted that I had forgotten my size bonus to hide. I will add that one now and mark 6 charges used from the _dorje_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

I guess just assume I hide the donkey around that bump, or somewhere at least 200 ft. away (if the hill is too close) from the cave entrance, towards the city.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

The city gates were only around 80 yards away (that translates to 240 feet, IIR my math C).  You probably could've sent it to the gates on it's own.  But the hill is right next to the hole, so putting it over the hill (more like a bump in the ground, really) wouldn't have gotten it away very far, much less hidden it from view.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

(Ok i'll just sent it to the gates then, getting the crossbow and bolts as I mentioned in my action, thanks for clearing that up.)


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Feb 17, 2002)

_Nathan falls in behind Syld, quarsterstaff at the ready_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


None objected to Syld moving ahead, so moving right along...







The tunnel stays relatively straight for around 40 feet, and continues into the gloom.  Cold air surrounds you, and the walls and ground are damp to the touch.  Off to your left, another passage continues, although you cannot tell for how long.  The tunnel continues forward as well.  

Thus, there is around 40 feet of tunnel behind you, a tunnel to your left, and a tunnel in front of you.  

Yet again, you think that you hear something - but it could just be the wind whistling over the hole behind you.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 17, 2002)

_Sahgrim stays behind Sylf with Nathan, keeping his shield and his dagger ready, with his bow at his back..._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 17, 2002)

Syld whispers to the others.
_"Which way? I think we should move forward so we have a straight line tho run if we must escape with hurry."_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 17, 2002)

_Osius moves to be beside Nathan while activating the _Darkvision_ stone on himself._

"Let's use a system. Right turns only? That way if we need to escape, left turns all the way out."









*OOC:*


 Autohypnosis: memorization (DC 13), take 10 for autosuccess. Memorizing the route. This won't help if we have to leave under duress, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 17, 2002)

_Jansson draws his sword, and take a place after Syld._

[OOC  Just a sggestion for the marching order.

Syld on point (natural darkvison, best Move Silently)
Jansson (best melee fighter)
Osius (Good melee fighter)
Sahgrim (crossbow + psi)
Desimus (crossbow + magic)
Nathan (crossbow + psi)
Shardorn (probably ok in melee?)

Or you could switch Shardorn with Osius or Jansson.

What do you think?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Pretty good, Jarval.  However, I would suggest putting Shardorn after Osius but before Sahgrim (you'd want the cleric next to those who will be in melee combat).







---

Update your subscriptions, friends - we're moving on to Part III.  At 196 posts, I think it's time to leave the thread and start up a new one, before we get into trouble with having a thread that's too big.

Any mods reading this - please *do not close* this thread.  There may be important info the players or I may want to look at later on, so please leave it here.


----------

